

Jason Calacanis on What He Would Do Differently Next Time - hunterowens
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7W1rmle4LKY

======
rmason
People seem to either love or hate the guy. But even his detractors have to
admit that at times he can be disarmingly honest for someone in the public
eye. This is a truly classic riff.

------
hunterowens
"The truth was I knew better than most people, but not all."

~~~
jasonmcalacanis
... and that is the hard lesson of being smart isn't it?

You can outsmart yourself if you don't listen to people who are smarter than
you--or simply have better perspective at that moment.

~~~
jonkrop
But how do figure out who that is?

I'm just getting started in the startup world and eagerly welcoming advice
from all sides, but I know I need to strike some sort of balance between
information sponge and intrepid plotter of my own course.

How to find that balance point?

------
bradpineau
Great advice!

